# słaba wydajność mozilla-firefox-1.5-r4

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Witam. 

Ostatnio pokusiłem się o postawienie systemu na gcc-3.4.4 i z bardziej wyszukanymi flagami (-O3 oraz parę bajerów do LDFLAGS). Ku mojemu zaskoczeniu cały system działa naprawdę wyraźnie szybciej i co najważniejsze nadal stabilnie. Na początku używałem binarnego firefoxa, postanowiłem jednak sprawdzić o ile i czy w ogóle wzrośnie wydajność po skompilowaniu go z moimi flagami optymalizacji. No i mam dylemat, ponieważ okazuje się, że skompilowana mozilla-firefox-1.5-r4 pracuje o wiele wolniej od jej binarnego odpowiednika, zaś sam wynik kompilacji jest o 2 Mb cięższy. Taki firefox wyraźnie wolniej renderuje strony, a na niektórych (np: www.metoyou.co.uk) firefox po prostu strasznie się zmula, że jedynym wyjściem jest zabicie go. Reszta systemu, jak i konqueror działają bardzo szybko i sprawnie. Postaram się skompilować firefoxa bez żadnych wymyślnych flag, w szczególności z -O2, ale mam pytanie czy inni koledzy również zauważyli taką różnicę w szybkości działania firefoxa skompilowanego ze źródeł ? 

Oto moje ustawienia:

```
Portage 2.0.53 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-nitro2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-nitro2 i686 AMD Sempron(tm)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre12

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.20

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -ftracer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--enable-new-dtags -Wl,--as-needed -Bdirect -s"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa apm arts audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdb cdr crypt cups curl dga eds emboss encode esd exif expat fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imlib java jpeg kde lcms libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mmx mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl pic png postgres python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell sse ssl tcpd tetex tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userlocales vorbis xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib linguas_pl userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, MAKEOPTS
```

----------

## Poe

u mnie tak jest....

i niestety zauwazam ze ffx na linuksie zdecydowanie gorzej dziala niz na windowsie i tak za bardzo nei wiem dlaczego. no ale to juz mniejsza z tym. i tak dziala mi to lepiej od Opery (ktora dzialala bardzo fajnie) ktora zaczela mi ni stad ni z owat zjadac caly procesor i niemal caly ram, przez co dzialanie jakiekolwiek na kompie bylo niemozliwe.... dobra, EOTuje juz sie  :Wink: 

----------

## c2p

To, że firefox skompilowany "właśnoręcznie" muli to żadna nowość. U mnie na:

```
Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre12

Portage 2.1_pre2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 1.80GHz

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -Os -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -Os -s -pipe -momit-leaf-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig candy ccache distlocks moo prelink sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--sort-common -s -Bdirect"

LINGUAS="pl"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apache2 apm audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdb cdr crypt cups curl dbus directfb dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode esd exif expat fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gecko-sdk gif gimp glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 guile hal idn imagemagick imlib ipv6 jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad mhash mikmod mmx mng mono motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php pic png ppds python qt quicktime readline ruby samba scanner sdl slang snmp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl svg svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales vorbis wmf xml2 xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, MAKEOPTS
```

czasami przymula, chociaż ostatnio mniej po zastosowaniu -Bdirect i prelink.

Pozdrawiam, Karol

----------

## tomekb

Sam mialem zalozyc wlasnie watek o przumulaniu kompilowanego firefoksa. W wersji 1.5 staje sie to wrecz nieznosne - przy otworzeniu 2 kart, na jednej to forum, na drgiej gazeta.pl przycina przy przelaczaniu sie miedzy nimi. Przed chwila wsciekly zemergowalem binarna wersje i a zachowuje sie o niebo lepiej. A nie uzywam jakich kosmicznych flag. Pamietam, ze poprzednia galaz (1.0.x) chodzila zauwazalnie lepiej. Moje emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1_pre2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1500MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre12

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr crypt cups dvd eds emboss encode exif expat fam firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal idn imlib ipv6 jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl pam pdflib perl png python quicktime readline sdl spell sqlite sse ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vorbis xml2 xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LDFLAGS

```

i jeszcze kompilowane zajmuje o wiele wiecej:

```
Tomek tomekb # equery size mozilla-firefox

[ Searching for packages matching mozilla-firefox... ]

* size of www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5-r4

           Total files : 3518

           Total size  : 43763.75 KiB

```

niz mozilla-firefox-bin (chociaz to da sie w sumie latwo wytlumaczyc, ale moze miec jakis wplyw na szybkosc, zreszta kto zna lepiej firefoksa jak jego tworcy?): 

```
Tomek tomekb # equery size mozilla-firefox-bin

[ Searching for packages matching mozilla-firefox-bin... ]

* size of www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-1.5-r1

           Total files : 214

           Total size  : 21376.41 KiB

```

A moze ktos zna jakies flagi, ktore jakos wplywaja lepiej na firefoksa? Porownywal ktos wersje kompilowane np. z "-Os, -s" i bez nich?  Ja jak nie poprawie w jakis sposob wydajnosci tej wersji kompilowanej to pozostaje przy binarnym, a szkoda, bo to bedzie takie dziwne uczucie  :Twisted Evil: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kicior

Odpalcie tą dobrze chodzącą binarkę i wrzućcie w pasek adresów: 

```
about:buildconfig
```

może to co tam jest pomoże wam zbudować własne wersje.

----------

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Właśnie kompiluję firefoxa 1.5 z CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS -O1 -march=i686 -pipe, zobaczę czy to coś pomoże i napiszę. Potem wyzeruję LDFLAGS. Gdzieś musi być haczyk. Przeglądając ebuilda można zauważyć, że dodawane są jakieś dziwne łatki do oryginalnych źródeł, może któraś z nich jest przyczyną słabej wydajności firefoxa.

----------

## tomekb

No i te latki domniemam sa przyczyna tego, ze jest to deer park a nie mozilla firefox, niedawno zaczeli podchodzic bardziej restrykcyjnie do modyfikowanych wersji, by nie brac za nie odpowiedzialnosc, jak za tego niezmodyfikowanego roznego rodzaju patchami.

----------

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Ot co, właśnie tego mi brakowało. Swoją drogą, dziwne, że opiekun firefoxowego ebuilda nie przygotował jeszcze "stabilnej" wersji.

```

about:buildconfig

Build platform

target

i686-pc-linux-gnu

Build tools

Compiler    Version    Compiler flags

gcc    gcc version 3.3.2 20031022 (Red Hat Linux 3.3.2-1)    -Wall -W -Wno-unused -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -pedantic -pthread -pipe

c++    gcc version 3.3.2 20031022 (Red Hat Linux 3.3.2-1)    -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -pedantic -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe -I/usr/X11R6/include

Configure arguments

--enable-application=browser --enable-update-channel=release --enable-update-packaging --disable-debug '--enable-optimize=-Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions -gstabs+' --disable-tests --enable-official-branding --enable-default-toolkit=gtk2 --enable-xft --disable-freetype2 --enable-svg --enable-canvas --enable-static --disable-shared

```

----------

## Sławomir Gąsiorowski

Właśnie skompilowałem firefoxa z CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS -O1 -march=i686 -pipe i jest tak samo tragicznie - widać optymalizacja nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy. Trzeba uszykować nowego ebuilda zgodnie z flagami z tej binarki działającej.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

Dziwne to wszystko co piszecie, bo... ja jestem bardzo zadowolony z wydajności Firefoksa 1.5. Wersji 1.0.x ledwo było można używać, a 1.5 daje wyraźny przyrost wydajności.

----------

## Aktyn

Ja na szybkość tesz nie narzekam, a co do flag, to są widze ustawiane inaczej niż make.conf:

```
about:buildconfig

Build platform

target

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Build tools

Compiler    Version    Compiler flags

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc    gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)    -Wall -W -Wno-unused -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -march=k8 -pipe -fPIC -Wno-return-type -w -pthread -pipe

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++    gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)    -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=k8 -pipe -fPIC -Wno-deprecated -Wno-return-type -w -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe -DGENTOO_NSPLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/nsplugins\" -DGENTOO_NSBROWSER_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins\"

Configure arguments

--enable-optimize=-O1 --enable-old-abi-compat-wrappers --disable-installer --disable-pedantic --enable-crypto --with-system-jpeg --with-system-png --with-system-zlib --without-system-nspr --enable-default-toolkit=gtk2 --enable-ipv6 --disable-xinerama --disable-xprint --disable-freetype2 --disable-debug --disable-tests --enable-reorder --enable-strip --enable-strip-libs --enable-xft --enable-pango --enable-oji --enable-mathml --disable-jsd --disable-xpctools --enable-gnomevfs --disable-calendar --disable-ldap --disable-ldap-experimental --disable-svg --disable-svg-renderer-libart --with-default-mozilla-five-home=/usr/lib64/mozilla --with-user-appdir=.mozilla --enable-extensions=default,-venkman,gnomevfs,irc,-sql --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu
```

make.conf 

```
CFLAGS = "-O3 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe \

-fforce-addr \

-s -DNDEBUG  -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT \

-DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CAST_CHECKS \

-funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -fmove-all-movables \

-fomit-frame-pointer -frename-registers \

-fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-all-loops \

-mno-align-stringops -funswitch-loops"
```

----------

## BeteNoire

Widzę, że Ci emerge bardzo zmniejszył optymalizację   :Laughing:  Ciekawe czemu? To przez architekturę procka dali taką flagę?  U mnie developerski ebuild też nadpisuje parę flag, m.in. zmienia Os na O2.

----------

## Aktyn

Słabo sie znam na ebuilach, ale mam wrażenie ze te zmiany nie są od ebuilda, ale z samej instalki

----------

## keman

Hmmmm, a ja ostatnio jestem bardzo zadowolony z pracy firefoxa, ale flagi też mam bardzo spokojne.

```
Portage 2.1_pre2 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r3, 2.6.15-rc6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-rc6 i686 Unknown CPU Typ

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre12

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch http://distfiles.gentoo.org "

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/portage/tmp"

PORTDIR="/portage/portage.official"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/portage/portage.local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X alsa apm audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr crypt cups curl eds emboss encode esd exif expat foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glut gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg lcms libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sandbox sdl sse ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev userlocales vorbis xml2 xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU"

```

Praktycznie pozbyłem sie jakichkolwiek wycieków pamięci itd...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Wink: 

BTW, wlasnie zauwazylem gcc-3.4.5 w portage...

ciekawe  :Wink: )))))))

----------

## nelchael

 *Sławomir Gąsiorowski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fforce-addr -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> ...

 

Mi Fx 1.5 dziala troche szybciej niz 1.0.x, ale nie jest to bardzo widzoczne - raczej przy duzych i ciezkich stronach. Co do tego co powyzej zacytowalem - nie zglaszaj bledow do bugzilli z takimi flagami.

----------

## n0rbi666

Hmm czemu w ebuildzie wyłączana jest flaga pedantic (z c/cxxflags i z configure), a w binarnej wersji ona jest? 

BTW. na www.metoyou.co.uk też mi zmula system ....

----------

## nelchael

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Hmm czemu w ebuildzie wyłączana jest flaga pedantic (z c/cxxflags i z configure), a w binarnej wersji ona jest? 
> 
> BTW. na www.metoyou.co.uk też mi zmula system ....

 

Zaufaj mi - nie ma ona znaczenia. Zobacz w `man gcc` co ona robi.

----------

## martin.k

Tutaj jest coś, co poprawi wam zdecydowanie humory  :Smile: 

FireFox działa znacznie szybciej z tego ebuilda - zdecydowanie szybciej!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417422.html

Możecie jeszcze zainstalować wtyczkę Fasterfox i podrasować co nieco gecko  :Smile: 

----------

## no4b

A najlepiej użyć opery, gdzie nawet http://www.metoyou.co.uk/ nie zamula  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Jak będzie ją można sobie skompilować to pewnie wiele osób jej użyje.

----------

## keman

 *no4b wrote:*   

> A najlepiej użyć opery, gdzie nawet http://www.metoyou.co.uk/ nie zamula 

 

Ale ja lubie obsłgiwac wszystko z klawiatury, a Opera mi to mocno utrudnia  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

----------

## Raku

 *keman wrote:*   

> Ale ja lubie obsłgiwac wszystko z klawiatury, a Opera mi to mocno utrudnia 
> 
> 

 

Narzędzia -> Preferencje -> Zaawansowane -> Mysz i klawiatura -> Konfiguracja klawiatury -> Opera Standard for Unix -> Zmień

----------

## martin.k

Fakt, Opera 9pre zasuwa całkiem całkiem... No i prawie bezbłędnie przechodzi Acid2 test  :Smile: 

Zasadniczo, od kiedy przesiadłem się z Gnoma na KDE to używam Konquerora i Opery 9pre.

FireFoxa tylko "od święta", choć po emergu,  link do ebuilda w moim poprzednim poście, FF 

zasuwa tak szybko, jak Opera 9pre. Niestety na zgodność Acid2 test FF musi jeszcze poczekać  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Mozillę z tamtego ebuilda mam od wczoraj  :Cool: 

teraz zainstalowałem jeszcze fasterfox - świetny plugin  :Smile:  zysk widać gołym okiem  :Smile: 

ale na http://www.metoyou.co.uk/ dalej się muli  :Confused: 

----------

## tomekb

Dzieki za linka sprobuje  :Smile:  BTW, a co kogo obchodzi pierdolkowaty, kompletnie nic nieznaczacy test acid2? Jak dla mnie firefox moze go przejsc dopiero w wersji 10.0 i to nie bedzie dla mnie mialo znaczenia. Jest wiele innych rezczy, ktore sa na pewno wazniejsze niz zaspokajanie jakiejs chorej wyobrazni.

PS. Przepraszam za ostre slowa, ale sie troche zdenerwowalem, gdy po raz kolejny ktos wyjezdza z haslem "ale XYZ przechodzi (lub prawie) acida!!!!" Jak szpanowac to na calego  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## keman

Przypomne moze linka, którego kiedyś podawał tutaj argasek

http://www.hup.hu/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=7254

na poprzednim Gentoo, które sporo przeszło, system stawał sie komplatnie nie uzyteczny (zjadał koło 400MB ramu i tyle samo swapu) firefox mulił, z trudnoscia zamykałem tab z ta strona, a mimo wszytsko pamiec sie nie zwalniała.

Pomagało dopiero całkowite zamkniecie firefoxa (ah ten dzwięk dysku, i zwalniajacego sie swapu).

Posadziłem system na nowo, na spokojniejszych flagach, za porada arsena zainstalowałem vanilla sources, i system działa _idealnie_.

Podczas wchodzenia na podana strone, uzycie ramu wzrasta do jakis 360MB/512MB, a swapu nie wazy sie nawet tykac.

Testowałem, robiac 3 dniowy uptime - system działał równie żwawo co na pocztaku, po trzech dniach zjadał nieco wiecej ramu, jednak  restart xów i kilku programów (firefox, który chodził non-stop, psi tak samo), dawał bardzo zblizone uzycie ramu do tego, po swiezo zabootowanym systemem.

Zauważyłem tylko, że free pokazywało 126k użycia swapu  :Twisted Evil:  - jakbym wiedział jak, sprawdził bym co sie tam wepchneło  :Wink: 

Myśle czy sadzać tego firefoxa którego wyżej podaliście, skoro ten działa tak dobrze...

Generalnie boje sie jakos mocniej tykać ten system, tak cudownie działa  :Mr. Green:   :Wink: 

Jedyna wada, to dosyc znaczne mulenie w edit/preferences - jak rozwine jakas liste, np. z kodowaniem...

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

PS: Sorry za kodowanie  :Confused: 

----------

## Gabrys

Ja zauważyłem, że Fx-1.5-bin chodzi milion razy szybciej niż Fx-1.5, z kolei Fx-1.5 _zazwyczaj_ szybciej niż Fx-1.0.7 (zwłaszcza przy używaniu Wstecz/Wprzód co robię dość często). Co do stronki http://www.metoyou.co.uk/, wystarczy NoScript, aby Fx nie zamulał (przy okazji przestawia trochę stronę, no ale to już inny efekt -- na pewno nie zamuli systemu).

Wada Fx-1.5-bin: zainstalowanie pociąga za sobą upgrade kilku bibliotek, które zdaje się odpowiedzialne są za różne artefakty na okienkach. Potrafi np. mi się wyświetlać w losowym miejscu na stronie czarna kropka, która wygląda jak bad piksel, ale przewija się ze stroną. Inna rzecz, w preferencjach (jak wyżej) się zamulało mi kiedyś strasznie przy tych listach, były jakieś problemy z dekoracjami niektórych okienek. Teraz coś działa żwawiej (ale nie wiem czemu).

Inną sprawą jest to, że potrafi czasem Fx wyświetlić pustą stronę i oświadczyć, że załadowano stronę. Wtedy demaksymalizuję i na powrót maksymalizuję* okienko i strona jak za dotknięciem czarodziejskiej różdżki się cała wyświetla. Od takiego momentu dzieje się to już ciągle, więc trzeba zrobić restart Fx-a.

Mam nadzieję, że Fx-1.5 stanie się tak stabilny i działający jak 1.0 przy okazji nie tracąc swej wydajności (którą można śmiało porównać z wydajnością Opery czy Konquerora, a czego nie można było powiedzieć o 1.0).

Pozdrawiam.

________________

* czy tu stosowne byłoby użycie słowa remaksymalizuję?

----------

## martin.k

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> PS. Przepraszam za ostre slowa, ale sie troche zdenerwowalem, gdy po raz kolejny ktos wyjezdza z haslem "ale XYZ przechodzi (lub prawie) acida!!!!" Jak szpanowac to na calego 

 

Szpanowanie nie ma tu nic do tego! Chodzi o zgodność z jakimiś standardami, aby taki dudek jak ja

stukając pracowicie stronki w CSSie, XHTMLu i Bóg wie czym jeszcze, nie musiał się martwić, że pod takim

IE, FF, Konquerorem czy Operą coś będzie koślawo wyświetlane. Nie mam zamiaru wszczynać flamów tutaj, bo sam używam FF od czasów, gdy był jeszcze pod szyldem Phoenix, a Opera i Konqueror nie są też doskonałe.

----------

## c2p

Na początku było tak:

```
Sun Dec 25 04:23:23 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5-r4

merge time: 1 hour, 39 minutes and 2 seconds.
```

Włączyłem emerge tego ebuilda i najpierw myślałem, że to w ogóle jakieś nieporozumienie, po 3,5h kompilacji nie było nawet połowy emerge. Więc, wyłączyłem, bo siostra chciała do kompa. Potem zostawiłem kompa na noc i

```
Sat Dec 31 01:55:15 2005 >>> www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5-r4

merge time: 1 hour, 1 minute and 32 seconds.
```

Odpaliłem dzisiaj firefoksa, normalnie cudo, na http://www.metoyou.co.uk/ dalej przymula, ale na innych stronkach jest już lepiej. No i co najważniejsze szybciej się włącza niż ten ze standardowego ebuilda.

Pozdrawiam, Karol

----------

## keman

Skompilowałem tego firefoxa, i fakt, widać znaczny przyrost wydajności, strony otwieraja sie szybciej, a cały program wydaje sie być bardziej żwawy...

Nic, znowu go troszke pokatuje, nie wyłaczajac przez kilka dni, i zobaczymy  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

PS: Strona która podałem w poprzednim poście, otwiera sie zdecydowanie szybciej, i wydaje mi się, że zajmuje troszke mniej ramu, ale co do tego pewnien nie jestem  :Wink: 

W kazdym razie, jest lepiej  :Smile: 

----------

## tomekb

Jest nieco lepiej niż przedtem, ale dalej lekka kiszka :/ Znów gdy otwieram w pierwszej karcie to polskie forum, a w drugiej portal gazeta.pl to przy przełączaniu pomiędzy tymi kartami chwilę, tak z 2s "czeka" (tzn. kliknę i dopiero po 2s pojawia się jej zawartość).

Firefox skompilowany z takimi USE: 

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5-r4  USE="gnome ipv6 -debug -java -mozdevelop -xinerama -xprint" 0 kB [1]
```

 a to co wypluwa about:buildconfig 

```
about:buildconfig

Build platform

target

i686-pc-linux-gnu

Build tools

Compiler    Version    Compiler flags

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc    gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)    -Wall -W -Wno-unused -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wno-return-type -w -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions -pthread -pipe

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++    gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)    -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Wcast-align -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -march=pentium4 -pipe -Wno-deprecated -Wno-return-type -w -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe -DARON_WAS_HERE

Configure arguments

--enable-application=browser --enable-optimize=-O2 --enable-old-abi-compat-wrappers --disable-installer --disable-pedantic --enable-crypto --with-system-jpeg --with-system-png --with-system-zlib --without-system-nspr --disable-updater --enable-single-profile --disable-profilesharing --disable-profilelocking --enable-default-toolkit=gtk2 --enable-pango --enable-svg --enable-svg-renderer=cairo --enable-system-cairo --enable-ipv6 --disable-xinerama --disable-xprint --disable-freetype2 --disable-debug --disable-tests --enable-reorder --enable-strip --enable-strip-libs --enable-elf-dynstr-gc --disable-mailnews --enable-image-encoder=all --enable-canvas --enable-oji --enable-mathml --disable-jsd --disable-xpctools --with-default-mozilla-five-home=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox --enable-official-branding --enable-extensions=default,typeaheadfind,-venkman --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu 
```

Zobaczę jak się będzie zachowywał bez USE="gnome". No i bez flashy, może adblock co nieco pomoże, bo sam już nie wiem gdzie leży przyczyna  :Crying or Very sad:  Na razie pozostaje przy wersji binarnej, bo jest w miarę używalna.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Przypominam, że zwykły Fx z portage ma wyłączoną opcję optymalizacji wyświetlania strony ze względu na powierzchnię widzialną (coś jak: po co renderować na zapas te część strony, których nie widać), podczas, gdy Fx-bin ma tę opcję włączoną i tu leży ponoć główna przyczyna zwiększonej szybkości Fx-bin. Podobno działanie tej optymalizacji nie zawsze działa i dlatego w Fx z portage jest to wyłączone. Aby nie rezygnować z tej opcji i nie instalować Fx-bin można użyć zmodyfikowanego ebuilda, który leży gdzieś na tym forum.

----------

## blazeu

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> ...Wtedy demaksymalizuję i na powrót maksymalizuję* okienko ...
> 
> * czy tu stosowne byłoby użycie słowa remaksymalizuję?

 

A nie lepiej minimalizuje i maksymalizuje? ;>

Zemergowalem sobie wczoraj FF1.5... I zaczalem plakac, bo tak wolno dzialal ;/ Pierwszy raz system mi tak zmulac zaczal... Ale mam nauczke: nie wszystko dobre, co sie kompiluje samemu  :Smile: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zemergowalem sobie wczoraj FF1.5... I zaczalem plakac, bo tak wolno dzialal ;/ Pierwszy raz system mi tak zmulac zaczal... Ale mam nauczke: nie wszystko dobre, co sie kompiluje samemu 

 

Prawde powiedziawszy to emerge robi wszystko same, jak chcesz skompilować samemu, to rozpakuj żrudełka, poczytaj o opcjach kompilacji, dołącz te kture ci pasują, poustawiaj flagi jakie chcesz, czyli:

./configure && make && make install

i jak sie nic nie wywali   :Rolling Eyes:  będziesz miał własna kompilacje  :Smile:   :Cool: 

----------

## arsen

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

>  *blazeu wrote:*   
> 
> Zemergowalem sobie wczoraj FF1.5... I zaczalem plakac, bo tak wolno dzialal ;/ Pierwszy raz system mi tak zmulac zaczal... Ale mam nauczke: nie wszystko dobre, co sie kompiluje samemu  
> 
> Prawde powiedziawszy to emerge robi wszystko same, jak chcesz skompilować samemu, to rozpakuj żrudełka, poczytaj o opcjach kompilacji, dołącz te kture ci pasują, poustawiaj flagi jakie chcesz, czyli:
> ...

 

durne myślenie.....po to gentoo ma ebuildy by ich używać i nie mieć syfu w systemie, lepiej jak coś chce się zmieniać to za pomocą edycji ebuilda.

----------

## Aktyn

 *arsen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> durne myślenie.....po to gentoo ma ebuildy by ich używać i nie mieć syfu w systemie, lepiej jak coś chce się zmieniać to za pomocą edycji ebuilda.

 

W sumie to masz racje, słabo myśle po Gentoowemu   :Confused:  , ale to dlatego że nie znam sie na ebuildach, 

natomiast wydać komende ./configure z opcjami z linii komend to potrafie   :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *blazeu wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   ...Wtedy demaksymalizuję i na powrót maksymalizuję* okienko ...
> 
> * czy tu stosowne byłoby użycie słowa remaksymalizuję? 
> 
> A nie lepiej minimalizuje i maksymalizuje? ;>
> ...

 

Nie minimalizuję, tylko demaksymalizuję, a to jest różnica: okienko nie chowa się całkowicie, tylko przestaje zajmować cały dostępny obszar  :Wink: .

----------

## Raku

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i jeszcze kompilowane zajmuje o wiele wiecej:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

wpadłem w końcu na to, dlaczego kompilowany samodzielnie firefox zajmuje więcej miejsca. Spróbujcie skompilować coś co ma w w zależnościach coś mozillowatego przy posiadaniu wyłacznie wersji binarnej... Emerge będzie chciał ściągną zwykłą mozillę o wadze 30MB źródła. Dlaczego? Bo wersja binarna mozilla-firefox-bin nie posiada części developerskiej (pliki nagłówkowe).

jako dowód zobaczcie sobie:

```

raku@demon ~ $ du -sh  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include

21M     /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include

```

w kilobajtach daje to:

```

21283   /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/include

```

----------

## tomekb

To dlatego m.in. epiphany nie chciało chodzić gdy chwilowo usunąłem firefoksa kompilowanego, mimo że wersja bin była na dysku  :Smile:  Wracając do głownego wątku, u mnie żadnych zmian. Może skuszę się na skompilowanie gcc 4.0.x, a przy jego pomocy zemerguje firefoksa? Nie wiem, nie mam pomysłów już żadnych innych  :Sad: 

----------

## n0rbi666

wczoraj zobaczyłem update mozilli  :Smile:  wiec stwierdziłem, że dużo nie stracę bawiąc się  :Wink: 

emerge -C mozilla-firefox && emerge mozilla-firefox-bin

odpaliłem - i używam dalej, bo działa to bosko  :Smile:  lepiej niż ta modyfikowana wersja... (allegro wcześniej mi lekko muliło kompa, teraz działa płynnie)

czemu firefox jest budowany z -O2 a ten z bin jest zbudowany z -Os ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Można to zmienić. 

Jeszcze nie próbowałem ale chyba to zrobię. FF i tak mam w overlayu ze względu na branding.

----------

## n0rbi666

```
'--enable-optimize=-Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions -gstabs+'
```

chyba całe to trzebaby wrzucić ? bo to chyba jedna komenda do configure ?

----------

## n0rbi666

Tak trochę odkopuję, ale trup jeszcze w miarę świerzy  :Wink: 

Jak idą wasze prace z optymalizacją firefoxa ?

Ja do tej pory używałem wersji bin, ale wczoraj coś mnie tchnęło - wyedytowałem 3 pliki eclass (mozconfig.eclass mozcore.eclass mozilla.eclass) - bo nie wiedziałem które do czego jest  :Wink: 

zmieniłem O2 na Os (w plikach O2 występuje tylko raz - i to jest to O2 o które chodzi),  a po komendach stripujących CFLAGS dodałem swoje -  append-flags -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer

muszę powiedzieć, że wyniki są zadowalające - strona z pierwszego postu nie muli już  :Smile: 

muszę jeszcze tylko zbadać sprawę, co do zajętości ramu i szybkości startowania  :Smile: 

----------

## szolek

  Aplikacja sterydów do firefoxa

Jakoś dla wygłupu spróbowałem powalczyć z tym ebuildem ale chodziło mi głównie o to by przyjął moje flagi. Za efekty nie ręcze, każdy raczej wymyśli coś swojego ale skoro " gentoo is for ricers" pakujemy sterydami na maxa.

Ebuild firefoxa jest wystarczająco wielki więc pasuje się streścić ( czyt. skompresować) więc do rzeczy:

```
$ cat mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.1-r2.ebuild.diff 

105a106

>       mozconfig_annotate '' --enable-optimize=-O3

134a136,137

>       CFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -s"

>       CXXFLAGS="${CXXFLAGS} -fforce-addr -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops -falign-functions=4 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -s"
```

Tak więc wykonując dokonując tych nie wielkich porawek i przystępując do czarodziejskiego słowa "emerge" mamy już nie wiele czasu by przytwierdzić dostatecznie mocno monitor. Ognisty lis jest na tyle szybki że żadne themsy czy rozszeżenia się go nie trzymają. Mucha nie siada. U mnie poptostu je gubi. Nie nadążają. 

A już tak poważnei działa dość szybko ale jednak nie przyjmuje rozszeżeń i themsów. Może ktoś tu wstawi normalnie działające flagi. Licze że wątek odżyje.

----------

## n0rbi666

```
-maccumulate-outgoing-args
```

 popsuł mi dużo krwi  :Wink:  więc może lepiej nie wrzucać tego tutaj

Wg mnie wystarczy -Os (lub -O3 jak ktoś woli) + -fomit-frame-pointer + -march=athlon-xp i już lisek działa zgrabniej (thunderbird zresztą też :])

----------

## szolek

O, dzieki za radę. Spróbuje.

edit: Themsy i rozszeżenia wróciły dopiero po zmianie -O3 na niższe.

----------

## Piecia

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ale na http://www.metoyou.co.uk/ dalej się muli 

 

Hmm, ja mam FF bez specyficznych udziwnień, jedyne co mi się narzuca to może niektóre wtyczki "sprzyjają" FF?

Bo mi powyższa stronka normalnie chodzi.

Jedyne co ostatnio moge dodać do FF to że wolno się uruchamia, ale cierpliwość jest cnotą  :Smile: 

ps. zrezygnowałem z egzotycznych flag dla gcc, za dużo naruszeń pamięci.

----------

## RAIH

A jakie są wasze doświadczenia na procesorach 64-bittowych ??

U mnie to wyglonda tak :

-przez dlugi czas miałem opere 7.54 uruchamiała sie od strzała doslownie w sekunde..... 

-Zainstalowalem opere 8.0 .....ale  uruchamiala sie za 1 razem jakies 6-7 sekund co mi sie nie spodobalo (przy kolejnych uruchomieniach dzialala od strzała i stronki tez ! ) 

-powrót na 7.54 nie udany bo ta teraz tez wlancala sie za 1 razem dlugo ......(po update systemu cos sie zwalilo)

- firefox-bin..............uruchamia sie jakieś 3-4 sek (za 1 razem  ..potem juz normalanie) ....ale wsystko jest ok.... Jesce nigdy mi sie nie przymulił !!!!!!

Jak najlepiej przetestować ff ?

----------

## szolek

To że za pierwszym uruchomieniem jest dłużej to zasługa trików pokroju prelinka. Ja się zastanawiam dlaczego start aplikacji jest taki ważny. W windowsie kernel działa wyłacznie z trybem graficznym i faktycznie szybciej się malują okienka. Ale czy jest lepszy od linuxa?

----------

## RAIH

 *szolek wrote:*   

> To że za pierwszym uruchomieniem jest dłużej to zasługa trików pokroju prelinka. Ja się zastanawiam dlaczego start aplikacji jest taki ważny. W windowsie kernel działa wyłacznie z trybem graficznym i faktycznie szybciej się malują okienka. Ale czy jest lepszy od linuxa?

 

Wiadomo że niechodzi tylko o start......ale chodziło kiedys dobrze i sie popsuło wiec zacząłem sie bawić ....hodzi o to ze jak program wlancza ci sie  7 sek a moze sie wlanczac 2 to czemu nie ?....teraz mam ff-bin i jestem zadowolony nic mi nie muli ....ale jestem przyzwyczajony do opery chcialem wiedziec czy komus opera śmiga na 64 bity .....

----------

## sebad

Ja sobie dalem spokoj z kompilowanym firefoxem i zaczalem uzywac bina. Skoro bin dziala lepiej (moze nie u wszystkich) ,to po co sie denerwowac i meczyc. Narazie widze ,ze dziala zauwazalnie lepiej tj. szybciej sie uruchamia ,a stronki takie jak benchmark.pl nie obciazaja mi procka na 100% i nie przewijaja sie w slimaczym tempie.

----------

